
Ask HN: Saving YC Application - rubenhak
Is it ok to save the application while working it out and apply some time later? Do YC partners look for the progress of application changes?
======
mimixco
I don't think they look until you submit. From what I've read, it's good to
revise it several times and let other people help you review it before you
pull the trigger.

------
gus_massa
I guess they don't look at the intermediate version. For an official answer
you can send an email to info@ycombinator.com

